# Miter Saw Recommendatios.



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Long-time lurker, first-time poster. Here's the deal, I want a compund miter saw, but an inexpensive one. I've needed one in building my first project, a workbench, and remodeling an open front dirt floor shed into a workshop. Money is tight, I'm a recyled lumber, can I do it cheap, sort of guy. Been looking and researching and here are what I think would fit my budget, projects, both future and present:

Skil Factory-Reconditioned 10-in Compound Miter Saw
Model No. 3315-01-RT for 89.99 plus shipping ($15.00 mail-in rebate not included in price) (CPOOutlets.com)

Ryobi Factory-Reconditioned 14 Amp, 10" Compound Miter Saw with Laser
Model No. ZRTS1342L for 89.99 plus shipping (CPOOutlets.com)

Harbor Freight 10" Sliding Compound Miter Saw
ITEM # 98199 MANUFACTURER: CHICAGO ELECTRIC POWER TOOLS for 89.99 (20% discount not included)(shipping not included)

Harbor Freight 10" Compound Miter Saw
ITEM # 91995 MANUFACTURER: CHICAGO ELECTRIC POWER TOOLS for 74.99 (20% discount not included)(shipping not included)

Hitachi C10FCE2 10" Compound Miter Saw (Reconditioned) 99.99 (shipping not included)(reconditionsales.com)

Craftsman 9 amp 7-1/4" Miter Saw with Laser Trac™ (21180) 69.99 not including shipping (Sears.com)

909 Power Tools "8 1/2"" Compound Miter Saw" 59.00 shipping not included (Sears.com) (15% off regular price sale)

Thanks for any and all recommendations, opinions, etc.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

I have the Skill 10", I would love to replace it with a better saw and I think it was a waste of money for the most part. It cuts wood just fine but need constant adjustment and has a limited capacity for cut size. I only use it to cut to rough length and do fine cuts on my table saw. It spends most of the time under the bench.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

You might be sorry later if you cheap it now. Check around for a used or reconditioned Dewalt 12" compound miter, you won't be sorry.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree on Dewalt. I have had mine for quite a while and it works great.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

If you plan on doing remodeling as well as woodworking, I'd recommend a 12" saw - it gives you the flexibility to cut 4" PVC, 4×4 timbers, angles on 2×6's, etc. I understand you have a tight budget, but this is a cornerstone type tool, and a cheap, poorly made mitre saw will give you a lot of trouble. Check Craigslist in your area for used tools - you can probably get a 10" Dewalt, Portercable, or other premium brand saw that is amateur used (as opposed to being thrown in the back of trucks and being used to cut wet pressure treated lumber all day) for $100.

I don't know a lot about yoru specific selections in your post (I have a 10 year old 12" Delta), but on name, I'd go with the Hitachi - less likely to be junk.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

i got a kobalt 10" sliding miter saw at Lowes last year. I really like it alot. I cut 4×4's with ease when i built a swing and frame over Christmas.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_141994-46069-SM2505LW_4294857521+4294965883_4294937087?catalogId=10051&productId=3050895&Ne=4294937087&currentURL=%2Fpl_Kobalt_4294857521+4294965883_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_rating%7C0&identifier=Kobalt&N=4294857521+4294965883&langId=-1&Ns=p_product_rating%7C0&storeId=10151&ddkey=http:CategoryDisplay


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the 12 in. Dewalts. I have a compound 12" mitre and a compound slider and they've never given me a bit of trouble. BTW, we have an architectural moulding plant and we probably have 10 or 15 mitre saws scattered across the whole plant and I would guess that 80% of them are Dewalts. Now we do wear them out occasionaly in the plant because they do recieve rugged use during both the shifts. However, they seem to do better for us than some of the other brands. There's a Lowes right down the road so we usually just get 'em there. You can get the extra guarantee for a fee and we usually do that because we use them hardly. However, when we take 'em back Lowes always stands by them because we don't abuse them we just use the h*** out of 'em. I don't think you need the extra guarantee for your home shop. I don't know how to advise you on whether to go with the cheaper verses a good one. A cheap saw is better than no saw at all as long as you're careful with it but if the guard tears up on you then you need to fix it - don't use it without the guard. I will tell you this - buying cheap tools is a bad habit to get into IMHO.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I like to say, "buying cheap tools is expensive". That's because you almost always end up buying better tools later and the money you spend on the cheap tool was wasted money.

I would advise you to spend your money on quality and not on features. Don't bother with a sliding miter saw or a laser. I don't necessarily recommend this DeWalt. I think there are other brands that are just as good (Makita, Bosch, Hitachi, Porter Cable, Delta) but this link just gives you an idea of a good basic miter saw that is well made and does not contain fancy features. You could rely on this for the next 20 years.

http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/DW713.asp


----------



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

I've got a DeWalt 12" compound miter saw and it works very well. I put a good crosscut blade on it and it cuts as well as anyone could ask. I'd buy another one.

What I would not do is buy a cheap slider. Those things can be pretty finicky and I wouldn't want to be screwing around with a saw when it's time to cut wood. If price is your primary concern, stick with a chop saw and get the best you can afford.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a fairly inexpensive Skil,  this one and its been nothing but great. It was adjusted perfectly from the factory (which suprised me) and hasn't needed any adjusting in the year that I have had it. I have not seen any wear on it anywhere yet so I expect it to last me a long time.


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a 12" Dewalt and a 12" sliding Miter Hitachi. I love both of these saws. The Dewalt lives in my job site trailer. The Hitachi is my shop saw. I can not agree more with the guys who say don't save $ on this saw purchase.

It and the table saw are probably the most critical and hard used tools you will have. A 12" is so much more versitile than a 10" there is almost no comparison. The acuracy of these high quality saws will make the difference between pretty good work, and really good work in many cases.

I know there are incredible craftsmen who turn out astounding creations with a hammer and one saw. I am NOT one of those guys. I rely on the quality and accuracy of a shop full of tools.

Michael


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

The DeWalt DW713 10" single bevel is probably the best inexpensive miter saw on the market.

Goes for about $200.

I have one I use for those jobs when I only have 2-3 cuts to make and don't feel like hauling out a BIG saw. Cuts as good (maybe better) then any of my saws!

Might be the only "CHEAP" saw I would buy.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Responding to Johnny's point (and reinforcing mine). The DW713 is cheap because it lacks features. It has no slider or laser and it is only a 10". I don't think it is cheap because it is low quality.

This is the kind of saw you would continue to have a use for even if, someday down the road, you get a bigger and more expensive saw.


----------



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)

Read carefully, and I mean carefully all the posts. Thanks for the feedback, don't stop now! What do you think about this Ridgid saw?

http://www.cpoprotools.com/products/zrms1065lza.html

I've got a Ridgid belt sander, reconditioned, and I've been very impressed with its performance. Love the idea of Craigslist, but I live in rural western Oklahoma. The only Craigslist cities are OKC, Tulsa and Lawton. All of which are at least 90 miles away. Two pawnshops in 40 miles, been to both, over-priced. I'm probably confined to online sales and Ebay. If I go up to $150-175, what options do you suggest in the way of specific saws?


----------

